# Fokker DR. I



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I finally got some good photos of this Fokker I built:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)




----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* AWSOME JOB!!!*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank-you, sir! I still have to get the circle-A decals for the prop, but other than that, stick a fork in her.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

If you throw it into the wind just right, it will fly for a while:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's a pretty little Fokker!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, John P! I wouldn't call it the *mother *of all Fokkers but it does the trick for me.

BTW: This is the ubiquitous--and very high qualilty--1/28th model kit of the DR. I that's been out forever.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2006)

Nice work there !
She's a cuitie and let's face it, no other Fokker comes close :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

From one Fokker-lover to another Fokker-lover, I thank you, most kind sir!


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Thought you said that you had some good pics. It looks you changed your mind and posted the fantastic ones instead. I think I've got the biggest part of the SE-5A companion kit some where. I've got to do some cleaning up and try to find all that ancient stuff and get it built/restored someday soon. I ain't gettin' any younger ya'know!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thank-you, Luke! I just wish I'd figured out the proper thread (linen) and size thread for the cables (various) before building it.

I'd love to see the SE-5A kit done. Keep us posted.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, now I have a benchmark to aim for when I finally get around to building mine. Very nice work there Perfesser! :thumbsup:

BTW, if you add a pilot to that last photo, you could probably convince some people that some lunatic in a triplane was buzzing you the last time you went to the beach.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks, Zombie! 

I'll have to paste in a pilot somehow. The cockpit does look a little empty in that shot.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Watch out for this come September:

http://www.flyboysthemovie.com/


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Damn! I was gettin' excited until I saw Dean Devlin's name associated with the film. Somehow, I think he's gonna try to re-write history and say WWI was started by alien dinosaurs. :freak:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

I hope it will be good, anyway.

Who knows? Maybe soon we'll see a good remake of "Hell's Angels."


----------

